# Happy Bar Code Day



## Retired (Oct 7, 2009)

I noticed Google is celebrating the invention of the bar code today.

What is the appropriate greeting for bar code day?...

Perhaps, take someone out to lunch to a bar....:stiffdrink:

Does it have anything to do with lawyers' secret handshake?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 7, 2009)

> Perhaps, take someone out to lunch to a bar....



:lol:  Or a trip to the mall


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 7, 2009)

I thought "The Bar Code" was about saying "No, s/he's not here" when a friend's spouse calls... 

...or is that "The Dress Code"? :blank:


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 7, 2009)

Funny - I thought the bar code was: "next round's on you!  errr, I mean me!"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 7, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> Funny - I thought the bar code was: "next round's on you!  errr, I mean me!"



There you go. I can never keep all those codes straight.


----------

